# Federal Premium 30-06 with the Barnes Triple shocks?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I cannot find Federal Fusions in 165 gr. anywher ein the state and no hope of gettign any before the elk hunt starts. I bought a box of the rounds in the title to try out in my gun and see how they fly. $40.00/box, i hope they fly good.
My question is this: Have any of you shot these on elk or deer and what were your results? Is the hollow point going to keep penetration at a minimum or will it drive through to get the goods? I am kinda leery on shooting hollow points but 3 people i talked to said they had 100% confidence in them even for elk. Any thoughts would be great. 8)


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The Barnes Triple Shock (TSX) bullet is different in that it is a solid copper bullet with no lead core and thin jacket like ordinary bullets. The HP is necessary in order to get it to open up. The TSX is a very deep penetrator that stays in one piece because of its solid make-up - losing only a couple of expansion petals at worst. It will work just wonderful on elk if you do your part and place the bullet well. It will also break bones and still penetrate, so don't be afraid of breaking a shoulder on the way into the upper heart/lower lung region for maximum terminal performance.

All in all, it should be an excellent choice and several people on this forum have used them very successfully. I wouldn't hesitate one bit to use them.

*FAQs according to Barnes*



> What kind of penetration can I expect with the TSX Bullet?
> Our tests have shown that TSX bullets can be expected to penetrate 28 percent deeper than lead-core bullets. This is attributed to the high weight retention and superior expansion design X- and TSX Bullets feature. While lead-core bullets expand into a relatively smooth mushroom shape, the frontal section of the TSX peels back to form four sharp-edged copper petals. These petals help these bullets slice their way through game contributing to superior penetration.
> 
> Do TSX Bullets always expand on game?
> ...


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Sportsman's had at one time some free DVD's by Barnes, of these bullets. They were back on the gun counter. After viewing I decided that I going to try them this year. So far in my handloads for the 300 win mag, things look good.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent bullet. You'll probably be hard pressed to find any trace of it left in the animal, more than likely a through and through.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the insight fellas. It sounds like they will do the trick. I am on my way to shoot some tree pulp and i will let you know how they perform. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## East_Fork (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a box of Federal Fusions in 165 gr. you can have butttt.... I shoot a 300 WSM, sorry. I only bought them to have a bullet to compare my barnes tripple shock to that I was reloading at the time and will probably never shoot them. I can honestly say that you will not regret the tripple shock. My dad and brothers all shoot the tripple shock with there 30-06's and have never lost an animal. My younger brother even shot a spike elk as it turned right in the butt at about 70 yards a few years ago (his first elk). The bullet went through the bone in the back leg, though the vitals, and stopped right against the skin on the chest. It went no more than 80 yards before dying. Also, I believe we have found all but one or two bullet in all animals we have shot. The bullet seems to stop right at the edge of the skin and does not exit the animal. You would think that because of this there would be a small blood trail, but there always seems to be enough to track. This is also good, because all that force of the bullet is waisted inside the animal, also, we have never had any tripple shocks brake apart. Trust me, you just found your new favorite bullet. Also, just as a warning, with any bullet, shooting too far can cause the bullet to not open up or expand. I'm not sure what distance this is at, I just know it's out there a ways. So watch your distance, and shot placement just like any bullet. We like the barnes 168 gr. tripple shock. I just reloaded 25 rounds this week, and can't wait to use them. Hope this helps.

dallan


----------



## East_Fork (Apr 22, 2009)

also, forgot to mention, I believe there is some video of the barnes tripple shock on youtube, if you care to take a look. I watched a few last year about this time, and they were pretty cool.

dallan


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

East_Fork said:


> also, forgot to mention, I believe there is some video of the barnes tripple shock on youtube, if you care to take a look. I watched a few last year about this time, and they were pretty cool.
> 
> dallan


Thanks for the input. I will not be shooting any further than 200 yards where i hunt. I will give a detailed report when i get back from the elk hunt and the deer hunt. 3 weeks or    so!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FWIW Smith & Edwards has had very good inventory levels even through of the worst of this ammo dry spell if you must have them, may be worth a trip.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> FWIW Smith & Edwards has had very good inventory levels even through of the worst of this ammo dry spell if you must have them, may be worth a trip.


Already been in touch with them. They have not had any for 4 months. I will stick with the Triple Shocks for now. I paid twice as much, they must be better right? :?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, i shot a few rounds at pulp today. I got the gun dialed in close with some cheap ammo(put new rings on). 2" groups at 100yds. I then switched to the Federal's loaded with Triple shocks. 1/4" group at 100 yds with 3 shots!!!!!! I was bouncing up and down! I then dialed my scope up to 9X and racked another round. I heard a funny noise after i did this. A ting ting kinda sound. I looked through the scope and moved it back down to about 6. The crosshairs moved side to side while i was watching through the scope. :evil: :evil: So now, i am back to square 1. I have a new scope on the way(over nighted from Oregon). I am a little upset. I have had that scope for 12 years. And to top it off, the crosshairs fell out of my sons .22 scope on the second shot. Not a good day at the range. **O** **O** O|* O|* -#&#*!- -#&#*!-


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I have a new scope on the way(over nighted from Oregon). I am a little upset. I have had that scope for 12 years. And to top it off, the crosshairs fell out of my sons .22 scope on the second shot. Not a good day at the range. **O** **O** O|* O|* -#&#*!- -#&#*!-


Oregon?- Leupold I presume. Hey, scopes wear out and those guys back their products 100%.

Bases and rings wear out too. If you shoot enough, S*^@.........I mean "stuff occurs." I ve sheared several scope ring screws. Something to double check and often.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

jungle said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new scope on the way(over nighted from Oregon). I am a little upset. I have had that scope for 12 years. And to top it off, the crosshairs fell out of my sons .22 scope on the second shot. Not a good day at the range. **O** **O** O|* O|* -#&#*!- -#&#*!-
> ...


No, my own personal supplier. My uncle has a Redfield Signature 3-9X40 Stainless he is sending me. As for the other scope, it was about 12 years old. I jus tnever thought it would go down like that.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

For those who hate tracking down ammo, I mail ordered mine. still not to late. I think these days this is the only way to do it. of course I was looking for .300 wsm and 30-06 horndy light mags, these type's are a little harder to come by. go figure?


----------

